# Skylanders Spyro's Adventures Portal Problem



## life_is_pleach (4. März 2012)

Hallo miteinander,

ich versuche seit Dezember 2011 Skylanders Spyro's Adventure zu spielen. Leider mit relativ wenig Erfolg. Das Portal, welches über USB angeschlossen ist, funktioniert nur nach Lust und Laune. Von 20 Versuchen klappt es vielleicht einmal. Aber auch das nicht immer. Das Spiel sagt ständig das das Portal nicht angeschlossen wäre. Windows 7 aber erkennt das ganze und sagt auch das es sich um das Portal handelt. 
Ich habe auch bereits ein Austausch Portal von Activision bekommen aber das funktioniert auch nicht. Ich habe auch das Spiel bereits deinstalliert und wieder neu installiert. Ebenso den Treiber für das Portal, welchen Windows nach der de-installation eigenständig wieder aufspielt. 
Das Spiel ist so natürlich nicht spielbar, da das Portal benötigt wird. Ich hoffe auf eure Hilfe. 

Vielen Dank im voraus und viele Grüße,

life_is_pleach


----------

